# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Aneurysma : Zwakke plek in de hartspier

## afra1213

Een aneurysma is een plaatselijke verwijding van een slagader, een soort uitstulping of bult. Deze verwijding ontstaat door een zwakke plek in de wand van een bloedvat. Een oplossing hiervoor is door goede witte miswijn te nemen (vine de messe) en de fles open te maken en in de fles een beetje rosemarijn 
(kruiden takjes) te strooien.
De fles dicht draaien en deze fles 14 dagen in een donker kast laten trekken en
om de dag te schudden. Na 14 dagen de fles door een zeefje leeggieten en 
van de overgebleven wijn elke dag een kwart glaasje wijn te drinken.
Deze wijn heeft een beetje een anijssmaak en als je altijd een beetje van de 
wijn blijf drinken krijg je een sterke hartspier waardoor de hartspier niet snel zal
scheuren. De moeder van een kennis van mij was 50 jaar en had volgens het ziekenhuis niet zo lang meer te leven omdat de aorta op scheuren stond. Door dit te drinken is zij uiteindelijk 99 jaar geworden.

----------


## Flogiston

> Een aneurysma is een plaatselijke verwijding van een slagader, een soort uitstulping of bult. Deze verwijding ontstaat door een zwakke plek in de wand van een bloedvat.


Dat klopt: een aneurysma is een verwijding van een bloedvat.




> Een oplossing hiervoor is [miswijn met rozemarijn].


Hoe kom je daar nou bij? Heb je een reden om dit aan te nemen? En als het zo simpel is, hoe komt het dan dat de artsen, die vele duizenden dingen hebben bekeken, daar nog niet achter zijn gekomen?




> als je altijd een beetje van de wijn blijf drinken krijg je een sterke hartspier waardoor de hartspier niet snel zal scheuren.


Eh - zoals je in het begin (geheel correct) aangaf, is een aneurysma een zwakke plek in een bloedvat. Dat heeft niets te maken met het scheuren van het hart... Het hart is, zoals je zelf aangeeft, een spier. Het hart _kan_ helemaal niet scheuren!




> De moeder van een kennis van mij was 50 jaar en had volgens het ziekenhuis niet zo lang meer te leven omdat de aorta op scheuren stond. Door dit te drinken is zij uiteindelijk 99 jaar geworden.


Je bedoelt: ondanks de verwachting bleek de zwakke plek in haar aorta toch stevig genoeg om nét niet te scheuren. Daardoor is ze uiteindelijk 99 jaar geworden. Oh ja, gedurende de laatste 49 jaar van haar leven dronk ze regelmatig miswijn, at ze regelmatig kaas, dronk ze regelmatig thee en at ze regelmatig tomaten. Maar of dat met haar hoge leeftijd te maken heeft...?

----------


## afra1213

Ik ga hierover niet in discussie met FLogiston

----------


## christel1

Afra, 
Denk je nu echt dat dit middeltje het leven van je moeder van een kennis van jou ? 
Een aneurisma kan je zelfs hebben zonder dat je het weet. Als het ontdekt wordt door een scanner of een ander onderzoek zullen artsen onderling beslissen of er een operatie noodzakelijk is of niet. Moest ik in het geval zijn dan zou ik het risico niet willen nemen en dan vroeg ik de specialist onmiddelijk om een soort stent te plaatsen om de ader terug te verstevingen want ik zou het risico niet willen nemen om ineens een slagaderlijke bloeding te krijgen en op 5 minuten dood te bloeden. 
Mijn grootmoeder is overleden aan een aneurisma (hersenaneurisma) en de maanden voor haar dood kloeg ze altijd over verschrikkelijke hoofdpijn. Maar ja bij oudere mensen worden niet zoveel onderzoeken meer gedaan en zij heeft een hersenbloeding gekregen waar mijn oom bij was. Ze is dan direct naar spoed gebracht maar de artsen wilden haar niet meer opereren omdat ze te "oud" was. De dag erna is ze overleden. 
Ik weet niet waar jij je voorbeelden allemaal haalt (buur met galstenen, kennis met vage klachten van MS te wijten aan gebruik van lightdranken, borstkanker door gebruik van microgolf, aften door een slechtwerkende maag????? ) dan ga ik me persoonlijk wel vragen stellen. En je geeft ook altijd heel korte antwoorden die bijna nooit medisch onderbouwd zijn. 
Ik veronderstel dat je ook niet veel geloof hecht aan de reguliere geneeskunde en met gedachten rondloopt dat je alles kan genezen met kruiden of het laten van 1 of ander voedingsproduct. Ik zou niet graag in jouw schoenen staan als je moet beslissen over een dringende ingreep bij een kind ofzo want ga je dan ook eerst alle huis, tuin en keukenmiddeltjes proberen voor je naar een dokter toestapt ? 
Het neefje van mijn vriend is langs 1 kant doof omdat zijn moeder niet geloofde in de reguliere geneeskunde en altijd homeopatische middelen wou gebruiken, dus altijd oorontstekingen die niet genazen, resultaat, doof langs 1 kant... terwijl het met een simpele antibioticakuur best kon verholpen worden en dan zou hij nu nog langs beide kanten zijn gehoor behouden hebben. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------

